# PSA. Soy sauce



## Steve H (Apr 30, 2022)

I've made around 50 or so pounds of jerky using the Dales steak sauce recipe. Always used the kikkoman soy sauce with great results. I made a 10 pound batch a few days ago using a different brand of soy sauce I found at GFS.






Sorry for the bad pic. I pulled this back out of the recycle bin to take a pic. I threw the jerky out. The jerky was so salty it almost hurt the mouth to eat it.
And, I'm not joking. I don't know if this is the norm for this soy sauce. Or someone was sleeping in their QC dept. Just a heads up. This cost me around 35.00 all in.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 30, 2022)

I just went and looked up the label . 
Serving size is 1 TBLS and is 48 % of your daily sodium intake . 
I had an 8 pound bologna fail the other day . Been a long time , but it happens . Used potato starch instead of milk powder . Weird texture .


----------



## tallbm (Apr 30, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I just went and looked up the label .
> Serving size is 1 TBLS and is 48 % of your daily sodium intake .
> I had an 8 pound bologna fail the other day . Been a long time , but it happens . Used potato starch instead of milk powder . Weird texture .


I was just going to ask about how Lauriat compared to Kikoman in terms of sodium per tablespoon.

I think making sure the sodium matched in both batches would allow that Lauriat to be used... provided it didn't taste horrible all around and is simply very salty haha :D


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 30, 2022)

I’ve seen a few adds on my FB feed lately about small batch gourmet soy sauce. People rave that it’s phenomenal. I may order some. Jerky would be a great test. PS next time  you have jerky that’s too salty I’ll give you my addy haha.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 30, 2022)

Give this a try Steve. The aging adds a totally different flavor. Probably some of the best soy sauce I've had


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 30, 2022)

Have you guys ever used Tamari instead of soy? I use it quite a bit as it’s half the carbs. It’s Japanese and does not have wheat but rather only fermented soy. It’s a little thicker / richer.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 30, 2022)

Interesting. I've tried Tamari with cooked sushi. Pretty good stuff. As far as the soy sauce I mentioned. It is subjective to the person that uses it. Not trying to turn people against it. Just trying to give a heads up on my thoughts. So others don't have the same outcome. I had 2 bags of the jerky. Ann only threw one out.
You want a bag Jeff. I'll send it your way.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 30, 2022)

I just went and looked at Dale's regular steak seasoning . 
Which I think is to salty , and it's the same serving size , but 51% of the daily value .


----------



## Steve H (Apr 30, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I just went and looked at Dale's regular steak seasoning .
> Which I think is to salty , and it's the same serving size , but 51% of the daily value .


I wasn't buying the stuff off the shelf. I was using this recipe:
3 cups soy sauce (kikkoman) reduced sodium
1⁄3 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoon liquid smoke
1 teaspoon granulated garlic
1⁄2 teaspoon ground ginger
1 dash paprika
1 dash ground pepper
Proper amount of cure by weight
Which gave me great results until I used the other soy sauce.


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 1, 2022)

I like Dales low sodium.
Prefer La Choy Soy Sauce.


----------



## zwiller (May 1, 2022)

Get to an asian market they have lots of options.  I have to drive and hour but TOTALLY worth it.  Tons of other cool stuff.  Stumbled across this one and found out later that Japanese soy is well known to be less salty than most.  $5 for a big bottle near 1QT.  Green Kikko low sodium is best on the mass market.  

All this being said, just ran some using Owens and that stuff is KILLER and much better than Dad's soy/WS style.  They have a traditional one but have not used it yet.  I plan to eventually develop a dry brine jerky mix of my own and already have a few powders but much more on deck first.


----------



## sandyut (May 1, 2022)

Well that sucks.  But we eat a fair amount of sushi and there is a big difference  in soy sauce flavors and saltiness depending on the brand.  Kroger was out of the good stuff and made a substitution.  It was just ok with a very different flavor profile.


----------



## noboundaries (May 1, 2022)

I know soy sauce is commonly used for jerky. Personally, not a fan. I switched to teriyaki sauce, which masks the flavors of the soy sauce in its ingredients.


----------



## chopsaw (May 1, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I wasn't buying the stuff off the shelf. I was using this recipe:


 I know you have it figured out , and were just reporting on the new sauce . One thing this forum did to me is " Label checking " I just find it interesting to compare . 
If I do jerky it's a dry rub with cure , but I use this on other things , and it would make great jerky .


----------



## Steve H (May 1, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I know you have it figured out , and were just reporting on the new sauce . One thing this forum did to me is " Label checking " I just find it interesting to compare .
> If I do jerky it's a dry rub with cure , but I use this on other things , and it would make great jerky .
> 
> View attachment 630682


Thanks. I'll have to look for that. Thanks.


----------



## zwiller (May 2, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> I know soy sauce is commonly used for jerky. Personally, not a fan. I switched to teriyaki sauce, which masks the flavors of the soy sauce in its ingredients.


Kinda the same to me.  Most liquid recipes seem wasteful too.  That said, I'd like to find a jerk recipe with some A1 in it.  If any of you guys have some dry rub jerky recipes I'd love to see them.


----------

